# FU auslesen - Siemens, Mitsubshi, Danfoss



## elektro_mensch (7 Juni 2011)

Hey - in der Fa. in der ich arbeite, haben wir diverse FU´s im Einsatz - insgesamt mehrere 100....

Hauptsächlich Mitsubishi (alle möglichen) - Micromaster und VLT-Danfoss.


Jetzt hat ein Kollege von mir sich für die Danfoss-FU´s in Internet ein Tool runtergeladen, mit den er die ganzen Parameter der einzelnden FU mit PC ausgelesen und auf der Festplatte gespeichert hat. (siehe grafik)

Die kann man im Zweifel auch wieder zurückspielen, z.b. bei defekten FU-Tausch. Find ich Klasse ! 

Und man muss das ganze Parametergedöns nicht per Hand irgendwo eintragen und es geht um ein vielfaches schneller !

Jetzt meine Frage - gibt es für Mitsubihi und Siemens ein ähnliches Tool ?

Bin für Hinweise sehr dankbar - vielen Dank schon mal...
elektromensch


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2011)

Kurz und knapp:
Ja gibt es 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

gibt´s heutzutage wirklich noch jemand, der die Parameter von Hand einträgt?

Schau mal bei den div. Herstellern im Netz, da gibt´s überall was (wenn auch nicht immer kostenlos)


MfG


----------



## HPE (8 Juni 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt´s heutzutage wirklich noch jemand, der die Parameter von Hand einträgt?
> 
> MfG



Ja, ich!

Ich habe ein paar Jahre Maschinen gebaut, die weltweit u.a. auch an regelrechte Hinterhof-Firmen ausgeliefert wurden. Da war ich schon froh, wenn ich vor Ort jemanden hatte, der mit einem Schraubendreher und Vielfachmessgerät umgehen konnte. Ich habe gezielt nach Umrichtern gesucht, die sich noch einfach von Hand parametrieren lassen, damit ich im Fehlerfall noch telefonisch erklären konnte, welchen Parameter am FU er wie zu ändern hat, damit die Kiste womöglich wieder läuft.

Gruss
HPE


----------



## o.s.t. (8 Juni 2011)

...meistens habe die FU's ja auch ein Bediengerät, wo sich die Parameter abspeichern lassen in beide Richtungen. Bediengerät auf Ersatzumrichter drauf, Parameter Download und fertig.

Is doch einiges einfacher als da mit dem Laptop rumzufummeln - wo ist das richtige Kabel? - ScheiBe, mein Laptop hat nur USB - hier ist die Treibersoftware für den USB-Serialconverter nicht drauf - Dieser USB-Serialconverter geht nur bei diesem Umrichtertyp - Ältere Danfoss können nur RS485 zum PC - u.s.w. 

o.s.t.


----------



## drujban (30 Juni 2011)

Lade dir Drive Monitor für Siemens runter damit kannst du an viele Siemens Antriebskomponenten dran an Migromaster oder Simoreg usw


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo...

Starter von Siemens.. ?
MotionStudio oder wie das heisst von SEW...?

eigentlich habe fast alle Antriebs-Lieferanten heutzutage Software im gepäck !

und selbst auf den Bediengeräten kann man die Parameter speichern !


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2011)

und GDC-Software von Lenze... ?
GFD-Software von Mitsubishi ... ?
http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/products/software.html

usw.  usw..

gruss


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Juli 2011)

Bei SEW brauchst du aber ein spezial Schnitstellenkabel. Ich glaube bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch!


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juli 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Bei SEW brauchst du aber ein spezial Schnitstellenkabel. Ich glaube bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch!



Ja, die Zeiten der normalen seriellen Schnittstelle mit Sub-D-Stecker sind vorbei.
Kabel und Adapter nehmen in meiner Notebooktasche mehr Platz ein als das Notebook.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Bei SEW brauchst du aber ein *spezial Schnitstellenkabel*. Ich glaube bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch!


 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja, die Zeiten der normalen seriellen Schnittstelle mit Sub-D-Stecker sind vorbei.
> *Kabel und Adapter nehmen in meiner Notebooktasche mehr Platz ein als das Notebook*. * ...<>
> *Gruß
> Dieter


 

Jo, leider...
jeder Hersteller kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen !


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (2 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Jo, leider...
> jeder Hersteller kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen !


 
Danfoss hat bei den neueren Modellen eine USB-Schnittstelle eingebaut.

Bin mal gespannt ob sich das durchsetzt. Eigentlich eine Frechheit das das noch immer nicht Standard ist!
Seit 1996 gibt es USB-Schnittstellen. Wir haben 2011...


----------

